# Help with recurring virus please



## andyjones (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi

I have a recurring virus which having spoken to a friend I believe might be virtumonde, but i'd appreciate any help in getting rid of it. I've posted the Hijackthis log below:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 11:03:09 AM, on 1/20/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aiqmcqjh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Western Digital Technologies\WD Win98 SE USB Disk Driver, v1.00.09\WD_SRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Jones\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: {1144a727-3835-aa3b-c7f4-b9a2a61261a1} - {1a16216a-2a9b-4f7c-b3aa-5383727a4411} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfqwqhxc.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2ABAAC42-84DF-4C00-89DA-BC7EB2B0E70B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbxvwww.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B962C8E1-1C33-490F-8F1C-413A92A33F66} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddaby.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD_SRT] "C:\Program Files\Western Digital Technologies\WD Win98 SE USB Disk Driver, v1.00.09\WD_SRT.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UGA6P_0001_N122M2210] "C:\DOCUME~1\ANDYJO~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\winvsnet.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3c4a5cd9] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\fvpkasgm.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VPN Client.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: cbxvwww - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cbxvwww.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: DomainService - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\aiqmcqjh.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 6641 bytes



Thanks!!
andyjones


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow the instructions *here*.


----------



## andyjones (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi
Unfortunately because of a problem downloading ActiveX for the Panda software part the first time i tried, i have been unable to do it since. I think I closed a window part-way through doing it. You know how the touch-pad mice can cause you to do such things sometimes.
I can't see how i can get the Active X part to work, any advice?
It always fails me when i try to do the online check.
Thanks
aj


----------



## c3r3br4l (Jan 29, 2008)

try 
Tools> Internet options > security > custom settings

there's options in here to disable certain active X downloads, if this is the case switch the option from prompt to disable. 

also, if you're logged in with an account other than an administrator account, often times when there's an activeX error, be it downloading or usage, it doesn't even tell you

hope this helps


----------



## andyjones (Jan 20, 2008)

Unfortunately it doesn't work... i'm stuck at stage 2 of the initial five-stages.
Any other recommendations to get the online thing to work?
Thanks
AJ


----------

